# bild in Kurven convertieren



## cycomick (10. April 2005)

Ich kann weder ein importiertes jpg noch bmp in kurven konvertieren. Die funktion steht nicht zur Verfügung (grau) . Mit Textelementen ist es kein Problem...
Bin Corel Newbie...


----------



## Ellie (10. April 2005)

Moin,

Du kannst eine Pixelgrafik generell nicht in Kurven konvertieren, weil da keine Vektoren sondern Bildpunkte in einem *.jpg etc. sind. Einfach erklärt jetzt.

Um eine Pixelgrafik zu vektorisieren brauchst Du CorelTrace, bei einer legalen Version ist es ein Programm, das standardmäßig mitinstalliert wird. Dort kannst Du das Bild vektorisieren.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## cycomick (10. April 2005)

OK klappt! Super! Danke!


----------

